# Sudden Death in our 6 yr old V



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

Just curious if anyone else has experienced sudden death with their V? Zepley, 6 yr old, died yesterday. She usually goes to work with me but she's been staying at home with my wife and our 2 week old newborn. The only sign she showed...she was laying in her cozy cave on her side and stretched out abnormally far and had her had stretched back more than normal then she went back to her laying position. My wife knew something was up so she went over to Zepley and her tongue dropped out of her mouth and she was gone. 



She had absolutely no health issues or signs of distress and I watched her on our Ring doorbell go out with my wife and she was her normally self hopping around...this was 1 hr before she died.


We were worried at first with the new addition to the house as Z wasn't interested the first couple days but for the last week and 1/2 she had been very interested and has been following us around and has been involved with diaper changes, late night feedings, etc....so it's not a lonely heart break thing.


No poison or anything because we don't have any around and she never leaves our side or sight. 



Just curious if this has happened to anyone else. It's completely devastating. Thank you.


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss.

I've had a friend have it happen to a English Pointer, and a different person to their lab.
Without a necropsy, there is just no way to pinpoint the reason.


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

texasred said:


> I am so very sorry for your family's loss.
> 
> I've had a friend have it happen to a English Pointer, and a different person to their lab.
> Without a necropsy, there is just no way to pinpoint the reason.


How old were they? Did they have a necropsy done?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I am very sorry and this must be devastating. Perhaps your vet can help with some possible reasons?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Sudden Death yin our 6 yr old V*



jcglfer said:


> texasred said:
> 
> 
> > I am so very sorry for your family's loss.
> ...


The pointer was 4 years old, and the lab was 5 or 6. Neither had a necropsy preformed. 
What was strange about the Pointer, was her full sister past the next year in the same way. Energetic, and normaly that morning, but looked to have past away in her crate, when they returned home from work.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. If possible, you might try reaching out to the breeder to see if there have been similar cases in the bloodlines.


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

2Gingers said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. If possible, you might try reaching out to the breeder to see if there have been similar cases in the bloodlines.


Thank you. We were thinking about that but worried about response. We don’t want breeder to think we’re blaming them and we don’t think there’s any reason for them to tell us if there was an issue. We hope to get a V from breeder down the road when we’re ready and when our newborn is a little older. 

The sad thing is we planned on getting another V in the next 3-4 years before our Zepley passed away...we waited too long.

I knew it would be hard but we’re completely devastated. As the man of the house for my wife and newborn I’m trying to remain strong but the agony is unbearable. She went to work with me almost everyday. She was so special...I don’t think non V owners know how close we are to our dogs. 

When do people start moving their dogs items/belongings? I don’t want to ever move her box of toys. She has 4-5 toys still on living room floor because she had to always get every toy out of box haha


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

texasred said:


> jcglfer said:
> 
> 
> > texasred said:
> ...


Thank you for update. I always thought she’d die of old age and we’d have time to say our last goodbyes and do things she loved. Never thought it would be so sudden and out of the blue.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I didn't take down my beagle's crate for probably 2 months after he passed. Honestly, I probably should have done it sooner. It was harder seeing it every day.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## spiz (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Could bloat have been the cause? That is the only thing that I could think of that may bring a quick death to a dog as I have read that all narrow chested dogs are prone to especially when they get older. Sorry again for the loss and hope you find the answer for your pups passing.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SargeFlashR (Mar 22, 2012)

We are so heartbroken to hear this. We just lost our 6 year old V to cancer 3 weeks ago and are absolutely devastated. Like you, we were planning out the next 5-6 more years with him and welcoming a new baby (what would have been his first sibling) in 4 months. 

It happened out of no where. Three weeks before we had to say goodbye, he had collapsed and we thought it was a possible tick borne illness. He had slowed down in the past year and we felt it was just getting older but still his playful self. We had taken him into the ER vet and then his normal vet and was given steroids and an antibiotic. Within days was back to himself. 3 days After we finished the meds, he became very weak and not himself after a walk with my husband. Took him to his vet and they thought it was Addison’s disease. He stayed overnight for monitoring and did not really improve. We took him 1.5 hrs away to a vet hospital and within minutes they detected fluid around his heart. He was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma which is a cancer of his blood vessels that made it to his heart. They told us that we had a day to 3 weeks left and there was nothing we could do.

We were so heartbroken and his poor sweet heart was working double time 30 hours later and we had to make a very difficult decision to say goodbye. I am so incredibly sorry you never got to say goodbye.

We did reach out to our breeder immediately and she was heartbroken but so glad we reached out. She actually felt we would be so mad at her as she breeds her dogs for health. She hadn’t heard from
Any of the litters about them having this specific cancer. Although it’s hard, it helps her to spread awareness and continue to be even more thorough when seeking out the right partner for her dogs. Something to consider. Also could open up an avenue for answers.

Sending so much love to you all. So sorry you are having to go through this. They are such amazing and special dogs.


----------



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

What a tragedy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This is just awful..I am so sorry for your loss. You can talk with the vet and the breeder...good breeders want to know about health issues in their lines....but mostly, find peace knowing that the time with you, however short, was precious for all of you.

I always struggled with all the stuff left behind....including the remains...and my advice is to do what feel comfortable and realize that it takes time, it is a significant loss. make sure tyou get lots of support and tlc... and when the time is right, consider welcoming another V into your lives and hearts.


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

gingerling said:


> This is just awful..I am so sorry for your loss. You can talk with the vet and the breeder...good breeders want to know about health issues in their lines....but mostly, find peace knowing that the time with you, however short, was precious for all of you.
> 
> I always struggled with all the stuff left behind....including the remains...and my advice is to do what feel comfortable and realize that it takes time, it is a significant loss. make sure tyou get lots of support and tlc... and when the time is right, consider welcoming another V into your lives and hearts.


We’d do anything to be able to get another one and to have the same personality as our Zepley...but like humans, no 2 dogs are alike. But, the thought of having to go through this again seems rough and it would involve our son.

It seems superficial but it sucks because we have a photographer coming to our house next week that was scheduled to take newborn pictures with our baby and with Zepley...we knew Zepley would pass while our child is younger and thought the pictures would be great for Zepleys memory to live on with our boy.


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

spiz said:


> Sorry for your loss. Could bloat have been the cause? That is the only thing that I could think of that may bring a quick death to a dog as I have read that all narrow chested dogs are prone to especially when they get older. Sorry again for the loss and hope you find the answer for your pups passing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I don’t know a lot about bloat but Zepley hadn’t really ate much before or wasn’t active leading up to it. We’ve always been super cautious with her and would always notice if something seemed off...and whenever she felt off, she’d always come to us. She passed in the middle of a nap in her cozy cave...she had been out for a bathroom break 1.5 hrs before and did both duties.

The only positive we can take away is that she didn’t suffer in her last moments or didn’t have a long lasting painful illness...because we would’ve selfishly spent every penny we have for her treatment.


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

Also, thank you everyone for the kind words!! I don’t think non-v owners know how much they mean to us. We’ll make new memories but all our (wife and I) memories have all included Zepley


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

jcglfer... My Heart goes out to you, such a tragedy. So young and happy. 
The only thing I have ever heard about the stretched out position you describe, is an intestinal twist... but there are usually many other symptoms that cause alarm, and it is not
immediate. It is just not a Normal event for a healthy dog to just expire... Had she had any shots, or vaccinations recently? (i'm just thinking out loud)... neighborhood tenting for termites?
I don't think there is any time line for precious items in your space, where you can feel close to your pup... for as long as you want...There little presence still brings you Joy, in it's own way. ( I made a calendar of photos and kept my sweet girl with me a year, " actually" she is still here on my desk since 2013... Let your heart be your guide.

You have another V in your future, because as you say... 
(Save her toys for your next baby... It will make you smile to see them enjoyed again)

My prayers are with you


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi jcglfer, I'm so sorry for your loss. My first v died suddenly last September - literally dropped dead in the yard while chasing a squirrel. My SO was with him at the time and saw it transpire. It was very sudden - 30 seconds from the onset of symptoms to death. He was only four, and had just had his annual check-up with the vet (clean bill of health). 

We did get a necropsy, because we have a second v and wanted to make sure there wasn't an environmental component that would mean she was in danger too. The necropsy was inconclusive - nothing toxic, no bleeding in the brain, just mild signs of myocarditis in the heart. So, best guess is it was a fatal arrhythmia. 

Our breeder said he's never had any feedback from owners about anything like this happening with any of the other dogs he's bred, and iirc, the sire lived to 14+, and dam is still alive at >10 years old. We also spoke with an emergency vet who herself has GSPs, and she said heart problems are virtually unheard of in pointing breeds, so it seems to have been a fluke thing. 

He'd had some mild health problems over his life, though, so I think I will never really be satisfied that I couldn't have done more for him while he was alive to at least detect that there was a problem before it revealed itself in such a terrible way.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

One of the things that helped my healing after the sudden death of my 8 year old V was to write down silly, funny, quirky things he did. His experiences with me and others, too. I haven't reread them for a couple years, but when I do I will be very glad some of his life was documented. Just a thought.


----------



## ilovebjk6 (Jun 6, 2018)

*it happened to my 9 1/2 yr old 2 months ago*

hi jcglfer,

my sweet 9 1/2 year old died suddenly on April 2, 2018. I never thought to go on this forum, but honestly, knowing this has happened to others would not have made me feel any better. we took dexter to the park every day where he ran and walked off leash. he was perfectly fine that day....towards the end of the walk, he saw his friend and ran towards her. on his way back, he just collapsed. I ran to him and he was pretty much gone right away. my husband and I were in a total state of shock. we did not have a necropsy because it didn't really matter to me, he was gone and it wasn't going to make me feel any better to find out why. my husband and I were devastated and we were crying all the time. as everyone here feels the same way, dexter was the best dog on earth. after a few days, we decided we needed another viszla in our lives and my v puppy. bode came home on Saturday. he's acting like a true viszla and is sleeping on my lap while I write this. we will never stop missing dexter.

I am so sorry for your loss, it was horrible thing to go through


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

ilovebjk6 said:


> hi jcglfer,
> 
> my sweet 9 1/2 year old died suddenly on April 2, 2018. I never thought to go on this forum, but honestly, knowing this has happened to others would not have made me feel any better. we took dexter to the park every day where he ran and walked off leash. he was perfectly fine that day....towards the end of the walk, he saw his friend and ran towards her. on his way back, he just collapsed. I ran to him and he was pretty much gone right away. my husband and I were in a total state of shock. we did not have a necropsy because it didn't really matter to me, he was gone and it wasn't going to make me feel any better to find out why. my husband and I were devastated and we were crying all the time. as everyone here feels the same way, dexter was the best dog on earth. after a few days, we decided we needed another viszla in our lives and my v puppy. bode came home on Saturday. he's acting like a true viszla and is sleeping on my lap while I write this. we will never stop missing dexter.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, it was horrible thing to go through


I'm so sorry for your loss!! We're definitely still struggling. We finally emptied her dog bowls out last night. We plan on getting another V but I think are going to wait a year or 2 since we have a 1 month old child at home.


----------



## chrisleek (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,

New member here, sadly we lost our Vizsla 'Archie' last Thursday very suddenly aged only 5. Archie was found at home with some faeces in the room which was extremely unusual. He had collapsed, the vet ruled out heat, and eating something foreign all airways were checked no vomit etc.

They believe it could have been heart issues that went undetected.

I totally understand your pain, my wife and I are devasted by this and at present don't know what to do with ourselves.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss. 
Five is so young.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

this sounds terrible and really sorry to hear that, your vizsla just came out from the puppy stage...


----------



## jcglfer (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisleek said:


> Hi,
> 
> New member here, sadly we lost our Vizsla 'Archie' last Thursday very suddenly aged only 5. Archie was found at home with some faeces in the room which was extremely unusual. He had collapsed, the vet ruled out heat, and eating something foreign all airways were checked no vomit etc.
> 
> ...


OMG I’m so sorry for your loss!! It’s getting easier for us but there’s still so many things that make us choke up...going to the bathroom and waiting for her to barge in or opening the pantry door and expecting to see her sitting there when I close it waiting for her milk bone! 
Fortunately and unfortunately we have a 3 month old baby boy who is keeping us distracted. It’s been so devastating but I can’t imagine if we didn’t have the distraction. We’ve been writing all the funny things Zepley did in our phones so we will never forget her!! 

I hope you two are doing better!! We finally have most of her belongings in a large bin!! I recently found a couple new toys we had stashed away for her.


----------



## tehfuzz (Sep 13, 2018)

Sorry for grave digging this thread up, but I am so sorry for your loss. I am tearing up just by reading all of this.


----------



## Sophia (Feb 23, 2018)

So sorry for your loss❤


----------

